# Arthroscopic shoulder I&D



## IRISHCODER (Jun 1, 2012)

My surgeon did an arthroscopic I&D of the shoulder. He also did an open I&D through a separate incision, and he says the area he did through the open incision communicated with the area he did arthroscopically, but were actually two separate areas that were cleansed of suspected infected material. 
He chose 29805 for the arthroscopic portion and 10180 for the open, but we both realize we may have issues with this at the payer. His op report isn't back from transcription yet, but he tells me he clearly documented everything as far as how's and why's (he actually is good at his documentation). Would you use the unlisted arthroscopic code 29999 with the 10180, or possibly append '22' on the 10180?
Thanks for any advice you have!


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 4, 2012)

IRISHCODER said:


> My surgeon did an arthroscopic I&D of the shoulder. He also did an open I&D through a separate incision, and he says the area he did through the open incision communicated with the area he did arthroscopically, but were actually two separate areas that were cleansed of suspected infected material.
> He chose 29805 for the arthroscopic portion and 10180 for the open, but we both realize we may have issues with this at the payer. His op report isn't back from transcription yet, but he tells me he clearly documented everything as far as how's and why's (he actually is good at his documentation). Would you use the unlisted arthroscopic code 29999 with the 10180, or possibly append '22' on the 10180?
> Thanks for any advice you have!



you won't get both and CMS points you towards the open code. I'd add a 22 modifier for the additional work but I think you'll have a hard time getting the additional funds...


----------

